# Just landed



## mossiepilot (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello to all,
I have just found this forum after doing a search for info on the Ju 87G-1 I'm about to start. 
I'll try to contrbute but I think I'll be asking you guys more questions than I'll be answering.
Cheers for now,
Tony


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Tony,
Good luck in your quest.
What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## N4521U (Aug 18, 2011)

Well Tony, ask away!
And welcome aboard from the Far Side of the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome and ask away, this is a fantastic site for just about any and all info on just about anything
Built my own nuclear device from member directions just last year


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2011)

And it's due for it's trials next month!
Welcome to the funny farm Tony, I'm sure you'll get lots of help.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Ask away.....


----------



## mikewint (Aug 18, 2011)

Just looking for a spot, need a medium-sized place, separated from the mainland, surrounded by water, with lots of fog, mists and gales to hide my work.........


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy mossie, 
lol careful Mike, the Congresionals might come for you - they had humour removed via their 'nipple necks' after being invetro-born.


----------



## Readie (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome...don't mention the war. I did but, I think I got away with it...lol
Cheers
John


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard Mate!

Mike...your friggin' nuts man, now everyone is going to want one....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 19, 2011)

Wayne, still have the plans, PLUS they now glow-in-the-dark so you don't need a light to read them any more


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard Tony.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Wayne, still have the plans, PLUS they now glow-in-the-dark so you don't need a light to read them any more



cats out of the bag now....


----------

